# Kubota A650-3Y Generator



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone Know the Idle speed setting for this generator? I can't seem to find ant info on it. Thanks


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I found the info. 3500 RPM governed speed. Doesn't this mean I set the throttle speed screw so that when you start the generator, with no load, it should be running at 3500 RPM? Thanks for your help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Governed speed and idle speed are different settings. The throttle stop will override the governor. I am not familiar with this particular generator, but many generators have a fixed operating speed and don't idle down.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. From what I can find out about this generator this is a fixed speed governor.


----------

